# Fired for being fit.



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

I am retired from the Army and from time time to time I need a few extra dollars. So I took this job doing telephone surveys. It kind of sucked but the hours and the flexibility and the money were all pretty good. It fit in great with my work out sched.
   Okay....The place is staffed for the most part by outrageous fatties, the supervisors are real disgusting fatties.
  Anyway at the end of my shift I here a the supervisor start asking around for someone to take out the trash and no one will because the dumster is out back and its dark and it really is a shitty area.She is telling people she is afraid to go out back.  So she gets to me and bats her huge fat eyelids and asks me to take the trash. I get up to take it out but I tell her she ought to take it out herself after all, "you're bigger then me , "just look at your arms".
   Next work day....BOOM, hit the road jack !


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

Thats wise man!


----------



## Monolith (Aug 12, 2004)

rofl, are you serious?  i think thats illegal. :/


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 12, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> I am retired from the Army and from time time to time I need a few extra dollars. So I took this job doing telephone surveys. It kind of sucked but the hours and the flexibility and the money were all pretty good. It fit in great with my work out sched.
> Okay....The place is staffed for the most part by outrageous fatties, the supervisors are real disgusting fatties.
> Anyway at the end of my shift I here a the supervisor start asking around for someone to take out the trash and no one will because the dumster is out back and its dark and it really is a shitty area.She is telling people she is afraid to go out back.  So she gets to me and bats her huge fat eyelids and asks me to take the trash. I get up to take it out but I tell her she ought to take it out herself after all, "you're bigger then me , "just look at your arms".
> Next work day....BOOM, hit the road jack !


Must be some kind of a discrimination suit in there somewhere..


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

Very serious....I swear to god...there is another IM forum member who is a witness


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

When you think about it...If things keep going like they are, any one with BodyFat below 18 % will me in the minority.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hilarious.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 12, 2004)

What good is a job where you sit on your ass indoors with a bunch of fat chicks? You wanted out. Be honest with yourself. No one likes to be surrounded by people that disgust them. Hey, if you can score $$ of it, sue. Many years back, my girlfriend got fired for no good reason. We sued for "gender discrimination". We had no case, but it was cheaper for the company to pay us $7K than take it to court and beat us.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 12, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> What good is a job where you sit on your ass indoors with a bunch of fat chicks? You wanted out. Be honest with yourself. No one likes to be surrounded by people that disgust them. Hey, if you can score $$ of it, sue. Many years back, my girlfriend got fired for no good reason. We sued for "gender discrimination". We had no case, but it was cheaper for the company to pay us $7K than take it to court and beat us.



Sorry, but people like you and your gf are fucked up.  Sue because you can..


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, I did file a complaint with the Michigan Deapartment of Labor and the Department  of Veterans Affairs. Whatever, it will keep the hopping for a few months


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 12, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> When you think about it...If things keep going like they are, any one with BodyFat below 18 % will me in the minority.


WHere in MI erik?  The Flab FLOWS out here in the southfield area.


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

Grand (fat) Rapids


----------



## QuestionGuy (Aug 12, 2004)

good luck man, stupid fat people with their delicios cheese dripin hot pizza anf their dobule cheese buuurgers and supersized frize, ahhh who am i kiddin i feel like crying


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 12, 2004)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> good luck man, stupid fat people with their delicios cheese dripin hot pizza anf their dobule cheese buuurgers and supersized frize, ahhh who am i kiddin i feel like crying


Shorthand...


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

ALERT.....UPDATE...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The other IM forum member who works there just called and told me the fat supervisor who fired me is at this very moment wearing stretch pants and displaying an enormous trophy sized Safri Club International Camel toe


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 12, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> ALERT.....UPDATE...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The other IM forum member who works there just called and told me the fat supervisor who fired me is at this very moment wearing stretch pants and displaying an enormous trophy sized Safri Club International Camel toe


Maybe if you banged her you would get your job back..


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vital Signs (Aug 12, 2004)

I've seen it before, and it's even happened to me as well.  Being a Computer Programmer, it's like your expected to be a fat slob!  At my previous job, there were 6 programmers besides myself, plus 2 hardware/network specialist who just sat around munching on Lays potato chips and slamming Pepsi all day long.  The President and Vice Prez were also fat slobs.  I was older and more experienced than the other programmers, I was trim and fit, and my work exceeded anything those bastards could logically type into a computer.  I saw the resentment building and was eventually fired because the Prez said I was not up to par with their programming staff.  Bull-F*cking-Sh*t,... I wrote programs that our clients have been waiting on for over 3 years that these other so-called programmers avoided because of the difficulty.

Anyway, a little advice for those who are physically fit and especially if your working in an office invironment,... there is nothing wrong with a healthy positive attitude, but do not let your physique push your mind into a cocky-macho 'I can kick anybody's ass' attitude ... that ain't gonna work anywhere!  Stay true to yourself, and sometimes you gotta stay alone to yourself,... and do good work that benefits the company.  But beware, there is always that fat bastard who sits on the couch everynight eating KFC and watching Entertainment Tonight who is conspiring on shoving a knife into your spine when you least expect it..!


----------



## Vital Signs (Aug 12, 2004)

> Maybe if you banged her you would get your job back..


Maybe if you banged her, you wouldn't have even lost your job..!    

Obviously, Erik is wondering where the vomit smiley is..!


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

I agree...Believe me I am one humble MOFO...did you check out my Tiara in my profile picture?

Speaking of sitting on the couch...Did you read about that 600 pound woman who was on the couch like for 5 years without getting up and her flesh literally grew into the fabric of the sofa. I am being serious...They had to take her and the couch to the hospital, and she died in surgery. The police may file charges against some family members. 
  I heard it on Art Bell last night so I am thinking....yeah right, and then I heard it in the AM on the regular news.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 12, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> Speaking of sitting on the couch...Did you read about that 600 pound woman who was on the couch like for 5 years without getting up and her flesh literally grew into the fabric of the sofa. I am being serious...They had to take her and the couch to the hospital, and she died in surgery. The police may file charges against some family members.
> I heard it on Art Bell last night so I am thinking....yeah right, and then I heard it in the AM on the regular news.


That must have been 1 comfortable fukin couch... Didn't even get up to shit.. Where can I get a couch like that ?


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

Thata Exactly what I thought...where did she dump....?
I swear...anyone out there need motivation?....its everywhere


----------



## Vital Signs (Aug 12, 2004)

> Did you read about that 600 pound woman who was on the couch like for 5 years without getting up and her flesh literally grew into the fabric of the sofa.


Reminds me of plaque on tooth enamel.  Plaque is actually a bacteria that adheres itself to our teeth, and as it eats the sugars and carbs we injest, it expells it's waiste on our teeth and the acid in it's waiste is what actually eats through the tooth enamel and creates a cavity.  That crap that is scraped off your teeth every 6 months is actually plaque shit..!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 12, 2004)

little off topic...but if any ladies are reading this thread - check out Erik's pic in his gallery.


----------



## Erik (Aug 12, 2004)

if thats a compliment...thanks,


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 13, 2004)

People who have to be forklifted out of their houses make me sick...

Anyone seen "Supersize me"??


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 13, 2004)

I would REALLY like to see it.  But it's not playing anywhere near me


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm waiting for it to come out on video, but yeah definitely wanna see that.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 13, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Sorry, but people like you and your gf are fucked up.  Sue because you can..


 I said we had no case, not that she wasn't wronged. She was fired because she quit dating the manager to become my girlfriend. Like I said: "She was fired for no good reason". We had a poor case because there were no witnesses, not because she wasn't discriminated against. Hell, we could have taken it to court. They screwed her over, and she deserved renumeration. I am personally against fraudulent lawsuits, but if people are fired because of shit like that, they are breaking the law. My girlfriend put 4 years into that company and was making good pay with benefits. She hasn't found a job yet that has paid as well. And PreMier, you should be sorry for jumping to conclusions and judging people, not because I am fucked up.

"For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged; and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again."  3 Nephi 14:2


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 13, 2004)

If Michigan is an 'at-will employment' state, then there is no grounds for a lawsuit for unjust termination.

At-will employment (some states, including NJ and NY are at-will) means that either the employer or employee can terminate the employment for any or no reason, with or without notice.  

Unless there is something in the state laws to prohibit discrimination, and discrimination can be proven (very hard to do), there is no recourse.  Move on with life.  I was terminated from a contracting job without notice.  I was later told the reason was that I did not represent the company to the client in the way the company wanted.  It was bullshit... they meant I was more concerned for the customer.  But I tried to play the gay card because of their statement about representing and image.  Both NJ where I worked and Rochester NY where I was employed out of, have sexual-orientation non-discrimination laws.  Three laywers told me to just get on with life... I had no provable case.

What Erik did was insubordinate (funny as it was  ), and the supervisor was probably within her rights to shitcan him.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 13, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> What Erik did was insubordinate (funny as it was  ), and the supervisor was probably within her rights to shitcan him.


I would have to check out my job description and see if taking out the garbage was part of my job.


----------



## pmech (Aug 13, 2004)

I believe that would be covered under the "All other duties as prescribed by your supervisor" 

While they may be fat, and also descriminating because it is "man" work to take out the garbage, hey we can be scared also, picking on someone for being fat, especially as the boss, isnt the best of choices.  

Oh, I definetley found it funny as I got a tubby bastard at work here who is constantly trying to get me.


----------



## rjr5353 (Aug 13, 2004)

Fat People........Why are they sooo fat and nasty?  Do you think its genetics?  Do you think they can control this?  Or are they just too f'ing weak to control what they put in their fat faces?


----------



## trHawT (Aug 13, 2004)

That's some funny shit.


----------



## iMan323 (Aug 13, 2004)

sounds like you got fired for being an asshole to someone with aaauuuthority!


----------



## Weight39 (Aug 13, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> I get up to take it out but I tell her she ought to take it out herself after all, "you're bigger then me , "just look at your arms".
> Next work day....BOOM, hit the road jack !



I don't know, it sounds like you were fired for insubordination. You tell your boss "you should do it". I think many employers would fire you for that. Also, you indirectly called your boss fat.

Anyway, look on the bright side. You got out of job you hate. 

Good luck.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 13, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> I get up to take it out but I tell her she ought to take it out herself after all, "you're bigger then me , "just look at your arms".
> Next work day....BOOM, hit the road jack !



I am not the person who runs to lawyers or seeks legal action, but that should be illegal BUT, depending on the Michigan's laws, you may have no recourse.

This is wrong.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 13, 2004)

i would have asked if her fat ass wanted any of the discarded food in the wastebasket.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 13, 2004)

First of all, you weren't fired for being fit, you were fired for being an obnoxious ass.

Second of all, there is no such thing as a "discrimination" lawsuit, even if you were fired for being fit.  Discrimination, in and of itself, is not a dirty word, and does not have an illegal connotation.

Unless you have a contract, you can be fired for being fit, for being blonde, for being fat, for being bald, for being an asshole, for being to nice, or for no reason at all.

Unless of course, your state is not an "at will" employment state.

The only thing that is illegal to discriminate against is a "protected class."  The only federally protected classes are race, religion, sex, age (over 45 only I believe), ethnic background.  And you have to be discriminated against because of that class status. 

In otherwords, you can be fired if you are black/old/mexican/catholic/female so long as you were not fired because you are black/old/mexican/catholic/female.


----------



## greg (Aug 13, 2004)

But I tried to play the gay card because of their statement about representing and image.This statement reminds me of something one of buddys told me. He worked in HR for the 2nd largest carbonated beverage company in the world.
He said they were going to fire this guy and  right in the middle of it the guys says "is it because I'm gay, an alchoholic, or native american" Never mind the guy looked as straight, clean, and white as can be, they couldn't touch him for fear of being sued.
Hence the often sloppy,worthless,good for nothings at some of the worlds biggest companies continuing with their jobs.
Greg


----------



## david672 (Aug 13, 2004)

*I don't think you got fired for being fit....*

I think you got fired for being an A S S!

Your constant use of the word FAT or FATTY only reinforces the fact that you have a personal problem or something to prove.

Perhaps you need to work less on your muscles and more on your brain!

Did they not teach you anything in the Army...it's all about TEAM WORK, instead of having such a NEGATIVE attitude and thinking your are so much better than everyone else, you could have posted a message in the breakroom offering to help anyone who wants to get into shape, that might have motivated people to want to lose weight and get into shape.  It would have also made you look good in your supervisors eyes.

But no...you made a stupid comment and now you are upset because you got fired, well maybe if you would have thought a little you would not have found yourself in this position.

I bet while you were in the Army you would have never said something like that to your commander, and I bet some of them were not as fit as you might have been!

And before you jump on me or say some other stupid thing, I am not overweight...I just feel that what you did was wrong.  If I was that person I would have also fired you for disrespect or insubordination.


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 13, 2004)

greg said:
			
		

> But I tried to play the gay card because of their statement about representing and image.This statement reminds me of something one of buddys told me. He worked in HR for the 2nd largest carbonated beverage company in the world.
> He said they were going to fire this guy and  right in the middle of it the guys says "is it because I'm gay, an alchoholic, or native american" Never mind the guy looked as straight, clean, and white as can be, they couldn't touch him for fear of being sued.
> Hence the often sloppy,worthless,good for nothings at some of the worlds biggest companies continuing with their jobs.
> Greg



Yeah, it can be abused.  It was the one and only time I've ever done that.  And it was after I'd already been fired.  I knew I couldn't go anywhere with it, but I just wanted to see if I could make them squeeze out a turd or two into their corporate skivvies.

The problem I had with the whole affair was that for 18 months before that, I walked on water as far as they were concerned.  I pulled overnight shifts (24+ hours), got a trashed computer system up and running, gave presentations selling their services, etc.  They wooed me to sign on with them.  

Then they start having a pissin' contest with the clients, and _BOOM!_ we contractors get fired.  Talk about 'sloppy,worthless,good for nothings at some of the worlds biggest companies continuing with their jobs.'  They had their jobs, and I had 3 months of unemployment checks at less than half my salary.


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 13, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> So she gets to me and bats her huge fat eyelids and asks me to take the trash. I get up to take it out but I tell her she ought to take it out herself after all, "you're bigger then me , "just look at your arms".
> Next work day....BOOM, hit the road jack !



I guess office politics isn't your area of strength.
Are you really suprised you got fired after after insulting the boss?
Funny story though.
But you had to know what you said was rude, was she previously rude to you?


----------



## Erik (Aug 13, 2004)

She asked individually, maybe a dozen other employees before me to take out the trash. I was the only one that did. 

Hey, I just wanted to relate a funny story. I wasnt complaing, As all things in life this turned out to be a great thing for me.
    I didn't give you all the details. If you think you understand the situation in under 500 words, then great. But , honestly why call me names? have faith thats there is more to the story then I mentioned. 
And By the way:
  There is a real fitness/obesity problem in this country. As crazy as it sounds, in time there will be those who are fit and those who are grotesque, and if you don't think that being in the minority will not have any repercussions for  us, in all aspects of life, You re wrong. Its already costing us Billions as a nation.
   Obesity and fitness are somewhat correlated with education. Education is somewhat correlated with economic status. And obiestity AND Poverty are closely associated with poor mental and physical health. Believe me....People RESENT YOU FOR YOUR FITNESS.
   I wrote this story to make a point about a societal condition.


----------



## Erik (Aug 13, 2004)

SPEAKING OF GAY image. ( I know the Tiara in the picture does no good) But how many of you guys, because you have a fairly flat stomach and broad shoulder, brush your hair and wear clothes from this century you will  get labeled as a fag/ I live in a SERIOUS BLUE COLLAR town. Salt of the earth people...but take care of your body and dress well spells F-A-G. here.
  If you are a single fit guy between 25-45 its like....He's gotta be gay.
Pathetic excuses


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 13, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> take care of your body and dress well spells F-A-G. here.
> If you are a single fit guy between 25-45 its like....He's gotta be gay.
> Pathetic excuses


The correct word is Metrosexual


----------



## Erik (Aug 13, 2004)

whatever happen to just being a man?
If coming your hair tucking in your shirt and keeping the bodyfat under control is now called "metrosexual" Then it proves my point that there is some soft sneaky bias against fit people


----------



## meltedtime (Aug 13, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> whatever happen to just being a man?
> If coming your hair tucking in your shirt and keeping the bodyfat under control is now called "metrosexual" Then it proves my point that there is some soft sneaky bias against fit people



There is a lot of jealousy on the part of the beer belly crowd.  A hell of a lot easier to be a glutton than to show discipline and control over our bodies.  I work in a factory with over 1000 people.  I would say maybe 50 people at most are in good shape and work out.  The rest are pathetic fat asses.  Or chain smokin' alcoholics who have to pause for breath half way up a flight of stairs.  I hear comments all the time about obsession and 'roids and fanatics.  Pure jealousy.


melt


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 13, 2004)

Wow!!!  I am sooo impressed with the 6th grade-level name calling in here!!  Thank goodness those intellectual few knew how to properly spell A-S-S!  Great story Erik, I'll bet she thought twice before cramming that next package of Twinkies down her engorged neck!  Hey middle schoolers...thanks for the trip down memory lane, just out of curiosity, do you still call people "four-eyed," that was another sheeple phrase.


----------



## Evil ANT (Aug 14, 2004)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i would have asked if her fat ass wanted any of the discarded food in the wastebasket.


That really did make me laugh out loud.


----------



## Erik (Aug 14, 2004)

When she handed me the can I just should have looked at her with a questioning gaze and said......"are you sure you're done with that?".......


----------



## Evil ANT (Aug 14, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> When she handed me the can I just should have looked at her with a questioning gaze and said......"are you sure you're done with that?".......


Bahahahahahahahahaha!  

Man, this thread is cracking me up.


----------



## JonZ (Aug 14, 2004)

Well,

Those who can't are always intimidated by those who can.

Never appologize for ability.

And hopefully she took the hint and hit the Aridyne and weights that evening.

Of course not.

Jon


----------



## david672 (Aug 14, 2004)

[font=&quot]





			
				adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Wow!!! I am sooo impressed with the 6th grade-level name calling in here!! Thank goodness those intellectual few knew how to properly spell A-S-S! Great story Erik, I'll bet she thought twice before cramming that next package of Twinkies down her engorged neck! Hey middle schoolers...thanks for the trip down memory lane, just out of curiosity, do you still call people "four-eyed," that was another sheeple phrase.


 But referring to people as "*outrageous fatties*" and "*disgusting fatties*" is ok?!? Nice attitude.

 I'm glad you ALSO went down memory lane, except in your case is was 2nd grade.

 As far as spelling goes *Mr. adrien_j9*, would you like to share with us what these words you used mean as they are not in an English dictionary:

 -[/font]sooo
 -schoolers
 -sheeple


----------



## Erik (Aug 14, 2004)

Well....are there not such things as outrageous and disgusting fatties? If not may I offer some more adjectives.
Repulsive
Vomitis
Absurd
Horrendous
Obscene
...and of course the ever popular....
Really Really Fucking Fat


----------



## Erik (Aug 14, 2004)

People+sheep=Sheeple


----------



## Erik (Aug 14, 2004)

Shakespeare did stuff like that all the time
Cripes thats where half our language comes from!


----------



## Thrift (Aug 14, 2004)

*Fired for being as ass*

lol no offence but I thing you got fired for saying that not for being fit.Though it still wasnt right and she coulda took the trash out herself.


----------



## Erik (Aug 14, 2004)

Of course, I know that, but if I was fat I would never had said that...so by that logic were I fat it would have all been good....


----------



## Thrift (Aug 14, 2004)

True


----------



## LAM (Aug 14, 2004)

It's a great story.  IMO..you basically quit because you had to have known that her fat ass was going to be very upset about your comment...


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 15, 2004)

david672 said:
			
		

> [font=&quot]
> But referring to people as "*outrageous fatties*" and "*disgusting fatties*" is ok?!? Nice attitude.
> 
> I'm glad you ALSO went down memory lane, except in your case is was 2nd grade.
> ...



Awww...did I hurt your feelings?  Gee, I'm awfully sorry!       Dude, get over it.

Don't like what you read?  Hmmm, here's a thought....*don't read it.*  I know, I know, it's an outrageous idea, and one you may struggle with, but I firmly believe -with time- (and maybe some counseling) you WILL be able to control the tantrums.  
FYI:  There's a word, S-A-R-C-A-S-M, in the dictionary.  It properly defines the direction of my first post (you know the one!!!  ).  Maybe after memorizing this term, you'll understand your questions.  Looks like you were the only one who didn't understand.  Seek help if feeling insecure...


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 15, 2004)

I also work at a survey place part time. That place has got alot of fat people there. Its the most cakewalk job ever if you can read (some people canteven do that). They even pass out candy everyday and then you hear some of the woman bitch about well i worked out yesterday but i cant lose the handles


----------



## david672 (Aug 15, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Awww...did I hurt your feelings?  Gee, I'm awfully sorry!       Dude, get over it.
> 
> Don't like what you read?  Hmmm, here's a thought....*don't read it.* I know, I know, it's an outrageous idea, and one you may struggle with, but I firmly believe -with time- (and maybe some counseling) you WILL be able to control the tantrums.
> FYI: There's a word, S-A-R-C-A-S-M, in the dictionary. It properly defines the direction of my first post (you know the one!!!  ). Maybe after memorizing this term, you'll understand your questions. Looks like you were the only one who didn't understand. Seek help if feeling insecure...


 You didn't hurt my feelings but thanks for caring.

   What you and the others are missing is the main point, let me see if I can type slow enough for you to follow along:

* Stop  making  fun  of  people  that  are  not  as  fit  as  you  are or  think  you  are!*

   It's very rude when you refer to someone who is overweight as FAT or FATTY, it's a simple principle try to understand it.

 I'm sure that you have at least ONE person in your family that could be considered overweight, do you get in there face and call them FAT or FATTY?


----------



## david672 (Aug 15, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> Well....are there not such things as outrageous and disgusting fatties? If not may I offer some more adjectives.
> Repulsive
> Vomitis
> Absurd
> ...


 I think it's sad that you think of people in those terms, and I'm sure you would be really bothered if someone described someone you cared about with the terms you described!


----------



## goal_500_bench (Aug 15, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> What good is a job where you sit on your ass indoors with a bunch of fat chicks? You wanted out. Be honest with yourself. No one likes to be surrounded by people that disgust them. Hey, if you can score $$ of it, sue. Many years back, my girlfriend got fired for no good reason. We sued for "gender discrimination". We had no case, but it was cheaper for the company to pay us $7K than take it to court and beat us.


I agree...why be in a situation you can't stand if you can help it.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 15, 2004)

david672 said:
			
		

> You didn't hurt my feelings but thanks for caring.
> 
> What you and the others are missing is the main point, let me see if I can type slow enough for you to follow along:
> 
> ...


Okay, here it is.   You are just the same as everyone else in this post.  Is it not very rude when you refer to someone as an ass?  Erik was stating fact.  She IS fat.  She IS a disgusting fatty.  Now lets see if we can recall what exactly was said TO her.  "You are bigger than me, look at your arms."  She IS bigger than him. * I know for fact.*  However, you base your righteous opinion on what you read before your eyes.  Notice the word *OPINION.*  Take special note of the word "righteous."  You are judging the people in this thread for making fun of people, yet you did the same thing.  Recognize this.  You want to change the world, rid it of all wrongs?  Look internally first.  
Oops, I didn't type this slowly, did you catch it?  Read it again.  And again.  And again.  You'll process the info sooner or later.  Good luck!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 15, 2004)

david672 said:
			
		

> I think it's sad that you think of people in those terms, and I'm sure you would be really bothered if someone described someone you cared about with the terms you described!



I'm sure he wouldn't obsess over it, like you seem to do.  Get over it.  Move along.  Find a new thread.  Fight a different cause.  Seek therapy!


----------



## Erik (Aug 15, 2004)

You know all the things you say about labeling people as (disgusting)fat(ies) wouldl be true ...IF...it was a condition that is un avoidable. 
   One chooses to be fat. It takes effort, time and money to be fat. It just does not happen.
  I bet its just as expensive to get fat and then get even fatter as it is to get fit and stay fit. In the long run...its way more expensive to bloat and stay bloated
   Think of all the adjectives that people inflict on us fit people.
Ripped
Buff
Phat ( I dare say)
Swol ( back off spelling Nazi, I know you are out there...Its Ebonics... duh!)
Hot 
and of course
Fit n Trim

Should people who work just as hard as the fatties, resent those descriptive terms?
What you are saying...is that its okay for them to label us and we can't cant label them.
NOTE TO ALL..... This is totally absurd, and I like it


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 16, 2004)

It was funny, but you still probably shouldn't have said it to a woman.  They're very sensitive don't ya know. (Especially the fat bitches.)   

If it was a guy, then that's fair game.  I just think we (as gentlemen) should leave it to the fit ladies to shame other (not so fit) women into making a lifestyle change.


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 16, 2004)

This pisses me off. 



			
				Erik said:
			
		

> One chooses to be fat. It takes effort, time and money to be fat. It just does not happen.



No, not in every case.  There are people with genuine medical, hormonal and genetic issues that make them fat.  And you cannot tell by looking at them.  Sometimes it does just happen.  It's pretty arrogant and judgemental to make such a sweeping comment as yours.     I hope you experience it someday and remember not to judge someone unless you've walked in their shoes. 

What a jackass!


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> This pisses me off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Hypocrite.  Tell me...what's the difference?  Fatties vs. Jackass.  Hmmm, both are negative slang used to describe someone.  Both can be hurtful if the receiver is a hypersensitive retard.  I'm uber digging the virtuous, "protectors of the fatties", replying to this thread preaching to us, all the while committing the very same sins.  Notable difference???  You are pissed, annoyed, perturbed, vexed while we are entertained and laughing at you along with the fat chick.  
Yet the fact remains: _She IS bigger than Erik!!!  He only stated fact!  _ He didn't call her fat, rather he was politely pointing out that she was larger than him and giving an example.  Opinion dribbles from your lips.  Opinion only.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 16, 2004)

Minotaur's just too anal.......


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Hypocrite.  Tell me...what's the difference?  Fatties vs. Jackass.  Hmmm, both are negative slang used to describe someone.  Both can be hurtful if the receiver is a hypersensitive retard.  I'm uber digging the virtuous, "protectors of the fatties", replying to this thread preaching to us, all the while committing the very same sins.  Notable difference???  You are pissed, annoyed, perturbed, vexed while we are entertained and laughing at you along with the fat chick.
> Yet the fact remains: _She IS bigger than Erik!!!  He only stated fact!  _ He didn't call her fat, rather he was politely pointing out that she was larger than him and giving an example.  Opinion dribbles from your lips.  Opinion only.



The biggest difference is, that Minatour does not work for Erik.

If you are rude to someone and that someone is your boss, and you are suprised that you are fired, well you are hopeless.

That is not to say that it wasn't a funny or amusing story.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 16, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> Of course, I know that, but if I was fat I would never had said that...so by that logic were I fat it would have all been good....



That is logic?

And if you were handicapped, you wouldn't have been asked to take the garbage out.

And then you wouldn't have had the chance to insult your boss.

And so you wouldn't have been fired.

OMG -- they fired you because you weren't handicapped!  The outrage!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> Grand (fat) Rapids


Little off topic but I lived in Holland for over a year and OMFG - they had the most overweight people in one area than I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## david672 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Hypocrite*

adrien_j9,

 You are absolutely right, by me calling Eric an ASS I was indeed going against what I was saying...I apologize.

 But the fact that both of you ignore to recognize that calling people FAT OR FATTY is just plain rude.


----------



## pmech (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Little off topic but I lived in Holland for over a year and OMFG - they had the most overweight people in one area than I have ever seen in my life.


I take it you have never been to Wisconsin then.  

   Insensitive this and that. Everyone who has never been a insensitive jerk at one time or another may speak up here, but if you are guilty the argument should stop. 

Personally I take offense to those who are Lazy fatasses. The ones who dont try to stop themselves from over eating and getting to little exercise.

I do not dislike fat people anymore than I dislike skinny people, because you know what, they are still people, and as we all know, there is a 100% chance that there is something that you do not approve about them right away, everyone is different, but if you cannot take the time to help yourself, barring a reasonable medical excuse, then I will find you disgusting. 

"How do you know if they have a medical reason" You dont until you get to know them, hence why I save my judgements until after I know that person enough.

And to the gentleman who asked if we would say it to our family members, I have and will continue to tell the fat lazy sob's in my family they are fat. If you sit on the computer, without a job while your husband goes to work, eating all day, then yes, you are a fatty and should accept it or change it.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 16, 2004)

LOL.  You guys have way too much time on your hands.  Funny shit.


----------



## david672 (Aug 16, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> And to the gentleman who asked if we would say it to our family members, I have and will continue to tell the fat lazy sob's in my family they are fat. If you sit on the computer, without a job while your husband goes to work, eating all day, then yes, you are a fatty and should accept it or change it.


 Wow...you must have an interesting family if some of them still invite you into there houses after you call some of them "fat lazy sobs".


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2004)

I think its a midwest thing.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

> I take it you have never been to Wisconsin then



Umm....I was born in Wisconsin.  
But I'm not big.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 16, 2004)

Erik said:
			
		

> When you think about it...If things keep going like they are, any one with BodyFat below 18 % will me in the minority.



Huh? 

I would say *right now* anyone under 20% bf is a minority in America.


----------



## pmech (Aug 16, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I think its a midwest thing.


Yes I do believe it is.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 16, 2004)

This is just how I am, so don't take this as law.

Personally, I crack on fat people all the time.  I will crack on anyone...to my friends.  I would not call someone fat to their face not because I think they will kick my ass, but because why should I ruin someone's day by being a jerkoff.  I call my fat friends fat, but we always have called each other shit like that.  Now, I find Erik's story quite amusing from my viewpoint, but imagine this fat chick was having a great day and she asks someone to take out the garbage and now someone calls her a big fat dynamo and her day is shot.  So she regresses into her twinkie safety net and goes on a binge.

Sometimes I see overweight people having a great time, smiling, being so happy and think to myself, "Why the hell are they so happy, they are fat?"  I suppose it has taken a while for me to realize this, but the answer to that is who the fuck cares, they are happy, let them do whatever they want.


----------



## pmech (Aug 16, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Umm....I was born in Wisconsin.
> But I'm not big.


Oh , I do believe you are a true exception to that statement. 

But for the most part, the state is very overweight, must be all that cheese.


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 16, 2004)

adrien_j9 said:
			
		

> Hypocrite.  Tell me...what's the difference?  Fatties vs. Jackass.



I'm sure he can take it.

*adrien_j9 
Don't take me seriously*

I don't.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 16, 2004)

Erik didn't tell the whole story.  He wasn't out 'of the blue' rude to her.  At one point in the night, he asked if he could make a telephone call using his own cell.  She asked him what the call was about, and he told her it was absolutely none of her business, which is true.  He wasn't rude, in any way, just factual.  A yes or a no was all that was necessary.  Or question the importance of the call.  She told him that if he wouldn't tell her the reason behind the call than her answer was no.  He said okay, and went politely back to his desk.  
She is an immensely rude woman who enjoys demeaning her employess.  How do I know?  I still work there (maybe??)  After her nastiness of the day, for her to bat her fat eye lids and ask him to take out the trash (which every other manager, but she, does and is SUPPOSED to do) I think he was polite and gentlemanly to agree to do it.  He was simply pointing out the sexist request.  BECAUSE he is male, he should risk his welfare to take out trash (HER job).  Where in reality he was more at rish because he was smaller than him.
I have to say this too, because I'm immature and insensitive...No one would attack her anyway, she's fat and DISGUSTING!!!  She oozes, she globs - think Fat Bastard's wife.   "Moley moley moley."


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 16, 2004)

david672 said:
			
		

> adrien_j9,
> 
> You are absolutely right, by me calling Eric an ASS I was indeed going against what I was saying...I apologize.
> 
> But the fact that both of you ignore to recognize that calling people FAT OR FATTY is just plain rude.



But we never denied being rude.  I know my flaws.  Erik knows his flaws.  It was meant to entertain, not offend.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 16, 2004)

She sounds hot.


----------



## adrien_j9 (Aug 16, 2004)

Minotaur said:
			
		

> I'm sure he can take it.
> 
> *adrien_j9
> Don't take me seriously*
> ...



Right as rain.     Protecting my baby, that's all.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 16, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Oh , I do believe you are a true exception to that statement.
> 
> But for the most part, the state is very overweight, must be all that cheese.


Nah...I moved to Texas.  LOL


----------



## Erik (Aug 16, 2004)

Midwest culture lends well to obesity...Blue collar work for the most part is automated...office work is....well sitting on your ass. Its cold 8 months out of the year. And GENETICS...Lots Slavs, and Germanic's. Michigan and Wisconsin are really off the hook Fat states. Its sad, really sad.
   The idea of exercise here is riding a 4 wheeler


----------

